# Steps to upgrade an ezjail host



## ccaptainhastings3 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi I have a 7.1 server with ezjail and a couple of jails. I plan to backup and restore one of the jails into an 8.1 system. The goal is to get the jail updated to the same level as the host. Then I can work on getting the packages with in the jail updated too so I end up with a pristine updated working jail which I can then use on a new server when the time comes.

But updating jails confuses me so what steps do I take?

Thanks


----------



## dulemars (Feb 4, 2011)

I've used freebsd-update(8) (just src and world, no kernel) and portmaster(8) within jail successfully, but that was transition between 7.1-release to 7.3-release. I haven't tried to run 7.x jail on 8.x kernel yet. I think that jail reinstall is safer way, but, who knows until we try it


----------



## dbi (Feb 4, 2011)

It is one step process, actually. Execute:

```
ezjail-admin update -u -p
```
...on the host system.
This will update your base jail and the jail port tree(s).


----------

